# Review and preview of Jodi Murphy Havanese Grooming DVD



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

I purchased the 80-minute Jodi Murphy instructional DVD. It ranks right up there with Rory's backpack carrier in best Havanese-related buying decisions I've made.

Read my complete review here.

There's also an exclusive preview so you can get a sense of the instruction, content, and production quality.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Which backpack carrier did you get?


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

RitaandRiley said:


> Which backpack carrier did you get?


Rita, I bought this one by Pet Gear. It's also a car seat, and it rolls too!

MarinaGirl bought one for Emmie too and likes it alot too.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, I'm very happy with my Pet Gear backpack.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> Yes, I'm very happy with my Pet Gear backpack.


What color did Emmie choose?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I chose the black one so Emmie's almost invisible to people when she's in it; very discrete. Plus, I wear black a lot so it matches my wardrobe well.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

What do you mostly use it for?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Marbel said:


> What do you mostly use it for?


Grocery store, shopping mall, hairdresser, riding one of my bicycles that doesn't have a basket on it, when the pavement's too hot, dentist, nail salon, on the ferry...


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> Grocery store, shopping mall, hairdresser, riding one of my bicycles that doesn't have a basket on it, when the pavement's too hot, dentist, nail salon, on the ferry...


Is she allowed in all of those places as long as she's in the backpack? If she moves around when you're bicycling, doesn't it throw you off balance? Also, is it heavy on your back when she's in it? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

sandypaws said:


> Is she allowed in all of those places as long as she's in the backpack? If she moves around when you're bicycling, doesn't it throw you off balance? Also, is it heavy on your back when she's in it? Sorry for all the questions.


Seattle is a very dog friendly city and it's not uncommon to see dogs in clothing stores, banks, salons, coffee shops, etc. I use the backpack when I want to be discrete about having a dog with me or when Emmie needs a safe place to hang out in while I'm doing errands or out to eat/drink, get my teeth cleaned, my nails done, etc.

Riding with her while biking is not too difficult because she only weighs 8.5 lbs and she doesn't squirm around. She also does well in a bike basket, but will get squirrely if I go too fast downhill.

What makes this work so well is because of Emmie's early crate training. Right away when I brought her home she slept in a crate in my bedroom and had another crate in the living room, as well as her travel/airplane bag which was always available in the house for her to use. To this day, she still loves to hang out in all her dens so the backpack was an easy transition. When I first got it, I put food in it and just left it out for her to explore. I don't think I zipped her up in it for almost a week and when I put it on my back we just started very slowly and with lots of treats.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> Seattle is a very dog friendly city and it's not uncommon to see dogs in clothing stores, banks, salons, coffee shops, etc. I use the backpack when I want to be discrete about having a dog with me or when Emmie needs a safe place to hang out in while I'm doing errands or out to eat/drink, get my teeth cleaned, my nails done, etc.
> 
> Riding with her while biking is not too difficult because she only weighs 8.5 lbs and she doesn't squirm around. She also does well in a bike basket, but will get squirrely if I go too fast downhill.
> 
> What makes this work so well is because of Emmie's early crate training. Right away when I brought her home she slept in a crate in my bedroom and had another crate in the living room, as well as her travel/airplane bag which was always available in the house for her to use. To this day, she still loves to hang out in all her dens so the backpack was an easy transition. When I first got it, I put food in it and just left it out for her to explore. I don't think I zipped her up in it for almost a week and when I put it on my back we just started very slowly and with lots of treats.


That's where having a SMALL Hav comes in very handy&#8230; Kodi is great in his crate, but at 16.5 lbs, he'd break my back!


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

Am also contemplating getting a backpack for Ralphie, but then he is about 13 lbs, so don't know whether it is a good idea. Don't want to wreck my back. However, knowing my husband, he will insist on carrying it. We did get a stroller, which we have used a few times already, going to malls, and outdoor restaurants. Like Emmie, we had him crate trained, and he is very quiet and well-behaved in it. Had gotten squeals of delight from people when they realized we have a dog in a stroller, and also weird, crazy dog lady stares from others. However, it is a pain to carry around if he isn't in it. That's why I am thinking about the backpack option. 
Here is a picture of him on our last trip to Ottawa.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

siewhwee said:


> Am also contemplating getting a backpack for Ralphie, but then he is about 13 lbs, so don't know whether it is a good idea. Don't want to wreck my back. However, knowing my husband, he will insist on carrying it.


The nice thing about this particular model is that if Ralphie gets too heavy for backpack mode you can use it as a roller. There's a video at the bottom here from HSN that shows the wheels, but Amazon's price is $35 less and if you're a Prime member you get free shipping.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder about the rollers. Forgot about that. Will definitely look into it.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Love the backpack review especially the part about the sudden urge for apple pie a la mode.

I am going to look into this backpack. I have a couple of sherpa bags but I like the idea of a backpack. I have taken my dog into Starbucks in his carrier before, no one has said anything. Home goods, TJ, Home Depot etc. I take him straight in on a leash, no carrier at all. I usually put him the cart though so he is safer. At home depot I worry about chemicals on the ground.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

SJ1998 said:


> I have a couple of sherpa bags but I like the idea of a backpack.


The first bag I bought was a Sherpa and it is a nice spacious bag, but I know the backpack is more comfortable for me, and the because the Sherpa kind of collapses around the dog when I carry it over my shoulder I think the backpack may be more comfortable for the dog.

I'll hold on to the Sherpa for airline travel, the space under most seats is about 11 inches and the PetGo model won't fit.


----------

